# Won't hop on my finger!



## Gideonp (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi guys! This is like the fourth time I've asked for help on here and you've all been very helpful. Anyways, I've had my budgie Ginkgo for almost 2 months by now. He eats from my hand with little to no hesitation, he never moves away from my hand, and he relaxes easily when i'm right next to the cage. This leads me to believe he's not very scared of me anymore. But I still can't get him to hop on my finger! I've tried putting a perch right up against his chest, putting my finger right up against his chest gently, and tempting him with millet, but I haven't been able to get to step up a single time! I also make sure my movement are slow and steady when I approach him. He just sits there, breathing normally, completely calm. It doesn't seem to bother him when I touch him. I've been trying to get him to step up for about three weeks now. I think he's just stubborn, lol. Do you guys have any suggestions to help get my little buddy to hop onto my finger? Thanks!


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

When you say that he eats from your hand, do you mean whilst standing on a perch or whilst standing on your hand?

If he’s standing on your hand - some budgies are happy to hop onto a finger; some prefer a palm, or back of hand or forearm. Accept his preferred boarding place (it might expand later or it might not) and just add the command “Step up” as he climbs aboard, to let him begin to associate the command with the action. 

If he’s still standing on the perch, then you need to position the treat so that he can reach part of it whilst still on the perch, but not all of it.
Create a relaxed ambience by chatting gently and constantly.
Hold the treat next to him and then wait. Let HIM decide to come to you, don’t start moving closer. 
As he starts to eat, over time, he’ll likely become braver or distracted and may place a foot on you without really noticing.
STAY STILL (this perch needs to be secure) and keep up the chatter - don’t change anything.
If he realises he can’t reach any more treat without stepping up, and he moves back, then just stay in place and wait a little longer as he may come back. If he doesn’t, then retreat and try again another time.

Try holding a few balls of millet (or whatever he prefers) in slightly cupped palms, and rest your hands against/on the perch. 
Or try holding the stalk of a short length of millet between your thumb and middle finger, with your first finger extended as a perch; rest the finger (or finger tip) on the perch.
Once he’s happily coming straight over to hop on, then you can start adding a well timed verbal command.

Best of luck


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Julia has given you excellent advice! :thumbsup:

We'd love to see a picture of Ginkgo now that he's all settled into his new home.*


----------



## Gideonp (Apr 8, 2018)

Thank you for the advice! I've been putting my finger up to his chest straight away, so it would probably be a good idea to try letting him come to me.

He's actually asleep for the night, but I'll be sure to add a picture soon!


----------

